# Java 3d und Apiproblem?



## Maria_Anfänger (9. Okt 2007)

Grüsse.

Ich bin an 3D Programation interessiert und wollte auch prombt paar Kleinigkeiten versuchen bin jedoch auf ein zumindest für mich grosser Probelm gestoßen.



```
import javax.vecmath.*;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.*;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.*;
import javax.media.j3d.*;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.behaviors.vp.*;
import javax.swing.JFrame;


public class MyJava3DClass extends JFrame {
	
	public Canvas3D myCanvas3D;
	
	public MyJava3DClass(){
		
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		
		myCanvas3D = new Canvas3D(SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration());
		
		SimpleUniverse simpleUniv = new SimpleUniverse(myCanvas3D);
		simpleUniv.getViewingPlatform().setNominalViewingTransform();
		
		createSceneGraph(simpleUniv);
		
		addLight(simpleUniv);
		
		setTitle("Ueberschrift");
		setSize(700,700);
		getContentPane().add("Center", myCanvas3D);
		setVisible(true);
	}

}
```

die methoden createSceneGraph() und addLight() werden bei mir nicht erkannt obwohl ichs genauso mache wie im Tutorial ;( .

Könntet ihr mir bitter klären warum?
Könnt ihr mir bitte eine Anleitung zur lösung geben?

Hoffe jemand ist so nett.
Danke

Maria


----------



## doctus (9. Okt 2007)

ich weiß zwar nicht, welches tutorial du verwendest, aber so kann der code nicht komplett sein. die klasse jframe besitzt meiner kenntniss nach keine methoden addLight() und createSceneGraph(). diese wirst du wohl selber schreiben müssen, oder sie gehören zu einer anderen klasse.

gib mal bitte den link zum tut.

lg doctus


----------



## Maria_Anfänger (9. Okt 2007)

Hab wohl vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr gesehen.

Natürlich muss ich mir die Methoden selber schreiben und darin einmal die Object aufbauen die zur Szene gehören und einmal das Licht.

 :roll: 

Danke Doctus für die schnelle Anwort. Hat mich bisschen zu Sinnen gebracht ;D

Sry dass ich auf der Leitung saß
Maria


----------

